# PS3 Scart to VGA Digimate L-2362WD



## Mikal89 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know whether the following would work please?

I want to connect my ps3 to a Digimate L-2362WD but the monitor doesnt have a HDMI connection or HDCP. It does however have DVI and VGA.

I was wondering if I used a Scart to VGA cable I could get this to work.

I plan on using the following cabling:

Scart to VGA Cable:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467198433&pf_rd_i=468294

Other Scart: (yeh this is new to me sorry dont know the name)

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/7525/leads.jpg

What I plan on doing is plugging one end of the above scart into ps3 and the other end into the scart to vga lead, then the vga bit into the monitor. then for audio I use the red and white connection with speakers.

Sorry if this sounds confusing, it may be all wrong, but thought id ask.. save myself money buyin new tv.

Thanks all.


----------

